# Boys v Girls



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry if loads of other people have asked this before (I've posted this on another site too in need of help!) but...

I haven't got my first Chi yet - I've put a deposit down with a breeder for a black and tan boy and hope to get him by the end of June, but I'm having a bit of anxiety attack and need some advice!!

Do I get a boy or a girl? I've read so many posts about the differences between boys and girls, and I understand that there isn't much really - but I'm really worried that if I get a boy he will mark everywhere. I live in an upstairs flat and although it isn't far to get down to the garden, if i have a boy will he mark indoors?

When I first decided I wanted a Chi, 2 or so years ago, I automatically thought I'd like a girl (I've only ever grown up with female dogs), but when I started looking around for a Chi puppy a lot of breeders said I'd never find a girl as breeders like to keep them, so I resigned myself to getting a boy.

Should I stick with the little black & tan boy the breeder in Gloucester has reserved for me, or should I stick it out and get a girl? I will hopefully be moving out of my flat at the end of the summer and into a house or a ground floor flat with garden access.

I know that getting boys neutered helps with marking, but it still horrifies me to think that they pee indoors! I asked the breeder about this yesterday when i went to visit and he said that Chi boys mark, but if you only have one they don't, it's only when there's a female around, that sort of thing. But I know that I will want more than just one Chi later on!

Can anyone help me decide??!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

my first chi i had for 11 years, he never marked and went outside to pee. teddy is 2 and woody will be 2 in august and neither of them mark and both use pee pads. all three were neutered at 6 months.

if i were you i'd get the little boy


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I have two of each and I would say it doesn't matter what sex of dog you get . ( I had more trouble with Trinty then any of the others).


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

my now almost 2 yr old male marked between the agest of 8 months and 1/3 years, at which point he was neutered andf hasnt marked since.

if you spay/neuter there is NO difference between the 2 sexes


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Fudge is my only male dog and he is not nuetered and has never marked in my house. I also have my 3 girls but out of all of them I think Fudge has the best personality. I love all of my girls but I swear Fudge could be a person he is so smart. If I were to get another I would definetly get another male. JMO


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Zero marks but he's an intact male but even then his marking isnt as bad as I expected considering he lives with 3 other dogs when I'm down in London. Stitch on the other hand was neutered at a year and doesnt mark at all. I grew up with female dogs but all 3 of my chis have been male and they are the cuddliest little guys that said I am hoping if Zero/Ella have a girl then that will be my first girlie and then I'll see if there are any differences.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I have two males and neither of them mark here. The _only_ place Buford ever marks is out at my sisters where his mama and auntie live. He doesn't mark anywhere else. Ernie doesn't mark either, including out at my sisters with two intact females. My sis and I believe Bu does out there because that's where he was born and feels the need to gain his status as pack leader when he's out there. I plan on getting another male sometime in the future.


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_

It's hard for me to comment as I've only ever had females. For some reason I just seem to gravitate to them more! lol I also would be worried about marking and I dont particularly like to tickle a dogs belly and find I'm tickling their winky! lol But that's just me! 

I think it's just a personal preference really. Perhaps you could get a clearer opinion if you spent a bit of time with dogs and bitches individually? Could the breeder you're going with help you with that? Like taking them for a walk or just playing on your own with a male first then a female. Does that make sense?! lol

x _


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Malachi doesn't mark, just raises his leg to pee and misses his pad lol. Only thing I can tell between the 2 is that Priya ..Likes only ME and when new people are around she is clingy and insecure. Malachi on the other hand takes well to new people and is more cuddly alone. Where as Priya, when we're alone would be happy to crawl in her house alone and go to bed. Thats the only thing I can tell, and ..it may not be true with every dog!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

My boys are more outgoing than my girls too, the girls are a little more shy and reserved. The girls are also a bit more independent than my boys. I found it easier to potty train the girls but they all eventually got the idea and the boys don't usually mark except outside and in new areas. It would be hard to pick one or the other though.. just get 2 of each like me :lol:


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

You're all saying the right things, because I REALLY did want to get the little boy! 

I guess I just need some great house training tips so I can teach him to be an angel from the start!


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

Get the little boy, have him neutered at 6 months though! That is where i went wrong, i didn't get my boy neutered young so he now has raging hormones! He doesn't mark at home but he does when he goes in someone elses house so i always have to carry him when we visit people! Oh yeah & get a little girl later too!! That is what i'm going to do


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good Choice  I didn't want to be like..get the boy! They are better lol, but really I think they make good pets, and if I get any other dogs it will be a boy also. LOVE them  Although little Priya was housetrained in 4 days !


----------



## Jennifer&Patrón (Apr 25, 2007)

i wanted a girl as well.. but one thing i didnt want is her cycle! ha ha.. but i love the clothes & things.. there is so much more for a girl.. but i ended up with a boy, he was the last one in his litter but was the color i wanted, also black & tan.. and hes not old enough to lift his leg yet, so hopefully we'll fix him before he gets in the habbit! but i love him more than ever! i dont regret not getting a girl.. i say when they are born, go check them out & see which one you just get the vibe from more.. ya know.. you may see another one that you just know fits you!


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

The only reason i got a little girl is cos of dogs winkys!  urgh! hehe


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have 2 males, and they do not mark because they are neutered also. The best time for neutering is around 6 months old. That does work on the marking!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Jack was an early bloomer lol He started lifting his leg around 4 months old so I neutered him at 5 months instead of the usual 6 months before it got out of hand. I just wanted to add that it doesn't always have to be 6 months but that's the usual recommended age :wave:


----------



## Mac-Chi (Feb 5, 2007)

Our boy is joy & a delightful 'Member' of the family & such a character. He loves everybody and loves our labs & lives to love. It's like havin a baby - whatever you get your going to love'em to death. Anyway - no regrets here with our boy. He was the last one of the litter & the only male. He's our first chi but I can see why folks have mutiple chis. Our 11 yr old loves to look at the pics/videos of Jack here. He's a great example of a male chi loaded w/character too.


----------



## Jennifer&Patrón (Apr 25, 2007)

*Lydz* said:


> The only reason i got a little girl is cos of dogs winkys!  urgh! hehe


i know what you mean!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

well i happen to LOVE boys!

I feel that boys tend to want to bond more with you, they want to be under you more. Girls , like us have little Diva attitudes and don't want to be bother.

I have 2 girls and 2 boys(1boy and 1 girl is fixed)
Jamoka is the only male that isn't fixed and he goes outside and he's my 1st and fav chi. 

Jasper is a fixed male and i got him fixed at hmmm 8months and he still pees like a girl. He has a very out going personality and that "let's play all day" spirit. 



GO BOYS!


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Lydz* said:


> The only reason i got a little girl is cos of dogs winkys!  urgh! hehe


Atleast they are chi size, not mastiff  If I had one of those . It would be a girl for sure .


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I had a talk with one breeder, and she told me that she always says that boys are better than girls in personality, because it’s much harder to sell the boys, so she need to convince people.
But she like the girls much more…

I think it’s more about personality than sex.
My boy is a pee machine + he have very bad personality. I will never have a boy again, only females…
My female chi is an angel and a lot of joy.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I think I chose to have a girl because I'm a very girly person. My first dog was destined to be adorned with pink things xD I haven't got her yet though, not long now! So I don't really have a great idea of her personality, other than she was quite shy, but when i picked her up she snuggled into me and yawned and licked my fingers. Instant love  I think i'd like to end up with 2 girls and a boy though


----------



## Alee3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I always wanted a girl, I even had the name picked out! Then along came Liam and I just fell in love! I couldn't imagine not having a boy. Plus my fiance really bonded with him too, they have "Boys" only time watching TV!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jamoka has a GREAT personality! LOL Jasper he's a clown! 

so i lucked out on boys


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

For a small dog, which I find are a whole lot more difficult to housetrain, I wouldn't have a male again. Even if they don't mark inside (which a lot do, even when housebroken), when they pee, they lift their paw and it can take you very long to find out he's been peeing in the house because it's not on the floor (it's on the walls, on the chairs...) If it weren't for that problem, I agree there is no difference in personnality.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

I think what you were told that breeders like to keep girls, that's a load of crap. If you find a good breeder, they will sell their dogs no matter what the sex.


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Love-Lola said:


> I think what you were told that breeders like to keep girls, that's a load of crap. If you find a good breeder, they will sell their dogs no matter what the sex.


Well, the first breeder I visited only had a boy available. The litter was three girls and this one boy, and when i said I was thinking about a girl, she said "Oh you'll have trouble finding a girl, most breeders like to keep them." In fact, she said, when she has girls she keeps them and won't even let people see them because they always want them. At the time, I thought, why does she want to keep three girls though? And it was this breeder that made me think I'll never be able to get a girl! Plus, the boy she had was SO cute and friendly and outgoing, I loved him. I couldn't get that pup though because it was the wrong time for me. :foxes15:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I would have a boy again for sure , He is the best dog i have ever had and is such a good boy ( apart from the aggression towards strangers LOL :| )


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

Well, I only have a girl so I can't speak for boy chis..but I do find she is quite prissy! She is just fine laying by herself or not listening to me at times :lol: But she also comes and cuddles with me when I lay down, licks me, and always wants to play  And it took her a little while to get housetrained, but she did catch on rather well. I never really had a preference of boy or girl..it was whichever I felt really struck me and that was definetly snuffy  But I think I do want a boy chi in the future


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Keeping three girls does seem a bit much  I can see why a breeder might like to keep one or two girls over a few litters to carry on their lines, but keeping all the girls from every litter does strike me as a bit, well, stupid 

But it's totally up to them, all you can do is find another breeder  

My breeder kept the two most desirable girls from her litter, luckily for me her bitch hand 9 puppies, and 5 of them were girls so I was able to get a brown-eyed girl like I wanted. (And yeah, my girl looks like a chihuahua but her mom is a jack russell) So it was quite different for me!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i chose a girl bc i have a nervous male cat and i was worried a male dog would scare him but Twig turned out to be very boysterous and it has actually had a positive effect on him and i think my next chi will be a boy, i can understand why breeders keep girls especially at the moment while there is an increasing trend for chihuahuas


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We always adopted girl dogs. Even girl dogs are different in their personalities. 

My previous girl chihuahua who lived to 15, was lady-like, loving, dainty, calm, gentle, obedient, and was happy to be held and to cuddle with you. She never had a rebellious period in her life. She was our perfect chihuahua "dog-ter." 

Bella, on the other hand, is independent, a tomboy, hyperactive, always on the go by running and playing, and has lean muscles like a race horse. She runs as fast as a race horse too (LOL). We have to puppy proof our house and close doors to various rooms to protect her. Bella certainly keeps us on our toes!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Rah said:


> Keeping three girls does seem a bit much  I can see why a breeder might like to keep one or two girls over a few litters to carry on their lines, but keeping all the girls from every litter does strike me as a bit, well, stupid
> !


A lot of show breeders often keep all the girls untill they are 6 months mainly because they want to see how all of them turn out and then pick which one they want to keep. As a lot can change in confirmation in the first 6 months especially bite but also size etc etc so to keep their lines to the best possible standard they will only part with the least desirable girls once they know 100% how they will turn out or at least this is what I've been told. That said some breeders will keep a whole litter till six months if its from exceptional lines so they can then pick from both sex's as to which to keep to further their lines.


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Sarah* said:


> A lot of show breeders often keep all the girls untill they are 6 months mainly because they want to see how all of them turn out and then pick which one they want to keep. As a lot can change in confirmation in the first 6 months especially bite but also size etc etc so to keep their lines to the best possible standard they will only part with the least desirable girls once they know 100% how they will turn out or at least this is what I've been told.


I've noticed this a lot with breeders. The breeder I'm getting my little boy from recently had two Chis to rehome (both boys), even though they were like 10 months old or more, because they didn't work out for him in the show ring. I know you can't keep every dog you breed or you'd end up with A LOT  but I would be heartbroken to give one away like that! In fact, I just couldn't!


----------

